# Brad Pitt Fight Club Workout Routine?



## Dave_619

*Monday - Chest*

3 - 75 Push ups

3 - Bench press 165,195,225 (25, 15, 8 reps)

3 - Nautilus press 80,100,130

3 - Incline press 80,100,130

3 - Pec deck machine 60,70,80

*Tuesday - Back*

3 - 25 ull ups

3 - Seated rows 75,80,85

3 - Lat pull downs 135,150,165

3 - T bar rows 80,95,110

*Wednesday - Shoulders*

3 - Arnold press 55,55,55

3 - Laterals 30,30,30

3 - Front raises 25,25,25

*Thursday - Biceps & Triceps*

3 - Preacher curl machine 60,80,95

3 - EZ curls cable 50,65,80

3 - Hammer curls 30,45,55

3 - Push downs 70,85,100

*Friday*

Treadmill 60 minutes 80-90% MHR

*Saturday*

Treadmill 60 minutes 80-90% MHR

*Sunday*

Rest Day

Reps Range From 15-25 reps on all exercises and weight is in lbs

Has anyone ever tried out this workout? Any success? It worked for Brad.


----------



## Tall

Never seen it before.

60mins @ 90% MHR doesn't sound right though


----------



## Dave_619

I thought that cardio didnt seem right either. The workout looks pretty decent though, just lower the cardio a bit slightly though.


----------



## Protein1466867949

Dave_619 said:


> 3 - Nautilus press 80,100,130


What the hell is a nautilus press?


----------



## Fenton

Protein said:


> What the hell is a nautilus press?


----------



## Protein1466867949

Ahh, silly me! :becky:

Thanks


----------



## SLJ

How long was he training for, also what was his diet like?


----------



## Dave_619

SLJ said:


> How long was he training for, also what was his diet like?


He trained for 4 months leading up to the film, but i read if he kept up his routine it would have been unhealthy due to lack of body fat. You can checkout his diet online, just google it.


----------



## Protein1466867949

I might give this routine a go, but cut out all the treadmill stuff. Anybody else tried it/trying it?


----------



## Dave_619

Protein said:


> I might give this routine a go, but cut out all the treadmill stuff. Anybody else tried it/trying it?


Im doing this, but instead of one muscle a day i do |Chest/Back|Arms/Abs|Cardio| so ive basically shortened it to 3 days a week


----------



## crazycal1

lol stop trying to find intriguing ways to grow when you havent discovered how to grow using the basics...

for most the basics will suffice!


----------



## Dave_619

It's just like a standard split really, nothing unusual about it.


----------



## crazycal1

you reckon training basically 6 days a week is a standard split bud?(to be fair doesnt look that demanding tho)

brad pitt was about 10 stone in fight club and could ve looked like that by simple dieting and cardio...

and as for when he "bulked" up for troy....i think you`ll find it a pretty standard thing for actors to do a cycle prefilming


----------



## Pikey1466867920

If you want to grow eat every 2 1/2 hours follow a good clean diet with loads of nutrients and train each body part hard every 10 days, you'll grow.

I thought Brad Pitt looked liked a skinned sparrow leg in fight club, as Cal says in Troy a much better look.


----------



## Dave_619

You think so? I think he looks a bit too bulked up in Troy, in Fight Club i think it looks like he has a perfect physique, he is skinny in that film i agree.


----------



## mikeperryfitness

Where is the posterior delt work in this routine?


----------



## crazycal1

lol i dunno bout posterior delt work but i just realised there no leg work at all there...

but then they only train the bits the camera actually focusses on!

btw brad did look good in troy and didnt need to use anything to look like that,but due to time constraints i`m sure he would have..


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Yep you'll guess from my avvie I'm a fan of lean but good marathon runners are lean and I don't think that is a good look either. I accept that a competitive bodybuilders physique is not to everyones taste...

For me I think the male ideal is something like Nigel Benn at his peak, lean and strong with very good cardio endurance.


----------



## Dave_619

How do actors like Brad and others manage to transform their body in a matter of months where as others would take like 2 years or more? I dont get it!


----------



## crazycal1

anabolic steroids mate 

agreed on the nigel benn thing pikey...

him and mcclellan ...best fight ever...


----------



## Pikey1466867920

No doubt on that I met Nigel Benn in Tenerifie a couple of years later and had to tell him that, how he came back after that first round, awesome


----------



## mikeperryfitness

Dave_619 said:


> How do actors like Brad and others manage to transform their body in a matter of months where as others would take like 2 years or more? I dont get it!


When you have all the time you want to dedicate to working out and nutrition, you will be able to get results a hell of alot quicker. Also when money is not an issue you can afford all of the supplements and treatments that will enhance the results.


----------



## Dave_619

crazycal1 said:


> anabolic steroids mate
> 
> agreed on the nigel benn thing pikey...
> 
> him and mcclellan ...best fight ever...


I didnt think actors would use steroids would they?


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Stalone with his little Australian incident....plenty do mate why wouldn't they?


----------



## Tall

Dave_619 said:


> I didnt think actors would use steroids would they?


Do you remember the first Spiderman film?

In that film Peter Parker bulks up over night.

In reality they would have filmed the pre-bulk shots,and then filmed the shots when he was bulked.

Now the amount of mass he added in a short period of time was a fair amount of muscle tissue. For him to do that naturally would have taken a considerable amount of months or possibly years. Naturally we'll assume the former (i.e. months) with a nutritionalist and trainer and doing nothing but training, eating and sleeping.

Now do you honestly beleive that filming would stop for 9months to allow an actor to bulk up?

Consider Ed Norton in American History X, not Huge, but big. Bigger than his frame naturally allows him to carry. If he was signed for a part in say January, would filming be put on hold for a year or more to allow him to bulk naturally?

There are plenty of other examples. The guy from Van Wilder in Blade III.

I'm not saying they were on steroids. Far be it from me to libel people I don't know. But you can see the pressures placed on the actors in get in shape.


----------



## Dave_619

Tall said:


> Do you remember the first Spiderman film?
> 
> In that film Peter Parker bulks up over night.
> 
> In reality they would have filmed the pre-bulk shots,and then filmed the shots when he was bulked.
> 
> Now the amount of mass he added in a short period of time was a fair amount of muscle tissue. For him to do that naturally would have taken a considerable amount of months or possibly years. Naturally we'll assume the former (i.e. months) with a nutritionalist and trainer and doing nothing but training, eating and sleeping.
> 
> Now do you honestly beleive that filming would stop for 9months to allow an actor to bulk up?
> 
> Consider Ed Norton in American History X, not Huge, but big. Bigger than his frame naturally allows him to carry. If he was signed for a part in say January, would filming be put on hold for a year or more to allow him to bulk naturally?
> 
> There are plenty of other examples. The guy from Van Wilder in Blade III.
> 
> I'm not saying they were on steroids. Far be it from me to libel people I don't know. But you can see the pressures placed on the actors in get in shape.


I suppose i never thought of it like that, do you think they're forced to use anabolic steroids or use them as shortcuts to bulking up?


----------



## Tall

Dave_619 said:


> I suppose i never thought of it like that, do you think they're forced to use anabolic steroids or use them as shortcuts to bulking up?


I would say forced was a very strong word.

If you have a $5-15million wage depending on your ability to alter your body composition I think it's reasonable to assume you would want the best advice and best methods available.

I'm not saying most actors are on steroids, nor does it matter if they are, what I'm trying to say is that these actor bulk/cut routines are, IMHO, just released as either PR for the film or as a smoke screen to avoid any difficult questions.

Growing muscle tissue takes ages.


----------



## mikeperryfitness

You also find that alot of definition and size is done with flattering camera angles and a whole lot of body make-up, you'll be amazed how a little shadowing here and there can make muscles appear much bigger.


----------



## crazycal1

forced lmfao....

im sure most would kill,suck ,swallow and or take! to get a apart..


----------



## Lbertov05

so did anybody find the diet brad was on? & what the heck is MHR?


----------



## Lbertov05

I googled Brad's workout and this is what I got, there is a slight differences but which is more effective?

3 sets of each exercise, taking approximately 60 seconds of rest between each set. Pitt used a weight challenging enough that he could successfully complete 15 reps, no less (with the exception of pushups and pullups), but be fatigued on the last rep. Proper form was maintained throughout.

Monday - Chest

3 X 25 pushups

3 X Nautilus chest press

3 X Nautilus incline press

3 X Pec deck machine (chest fly)

Tuesday - Back

3 X 5 pullups

3 X Seated rows

3 X Lat pulldowns

3 X T-bar rows

Wednesday - Shoulders

3 X Arnold dumbbell press (like a military press, but start the action with palms facing in

and end the action with palms facing out)

3 X Lateral raises

3 X Front raises

Thursday - Biceps/Triceps

3 X Nautilus curl machine

3 X EZ cable curls

3 X Hammer curls

3 X Tricep pushdowns

Friday - Cardio

Walking or (preferably) running on the treadmill for 45 minutes at 65% to 75% of your maximum heart rate

Saturday/Sunday - Rest

Nutrition & Diet

Brad's diet is the most important aspect when it comes to getting him in shape for a role. Don't just think he trains hard in the gym, his diet accounts for much of his success in achieving the physique produces. For his Fight Club role Pitt took on a very strict and consistent diet eating six small meals a day which included a Whey Protein Powder and on occasion some protein bars, no other supplements were used by Pitt, however much of his nutrition came from whole foods high in protein like Chicken, Turkey, Fish, Lean Meat, Eggs and Cottage Cheese. Carbohydrates were very clean and included Wholewheats and Grains, Green Vegetables, Oats and Rice Cakes, which were then tappered off in his last two meals of the day.

Breakfast would be: 6 eggs, 6 whites, 7 yellow and 75g of oatmeal with raisins. Occasionally Pitt would replace the eggs with a Protein Shake if his schedule was tight.

Midmorning snack: Tinned Tuna in Wholewheat Pitta Breads

Lunch: 2 x Chicken Breasts, 75-100g Brown Rice or Pasta and green veggies

Mid-afternoon snack [Pre-Workout]: protein bar or Whey Protein Shake and a Banana

Post Workout: Whey Protein Shake and a Banana

Dinner: Grilled fish or chicken, brown rice or pasta, vegetables, and salad.

Evening Snack: Casein Protein Shake Protein shake or Low Fat Cottage Cheese (Slow Release Protein)


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> forced lmfao....
> 
> im sure most would kill,suck ,swallow and or take! to get a apart..


Team America just sprang to mind :becky:


----------



## mikeperryfitness

Lbertov05 said:


> so did anybody find the diet brad was on? & what the heck is MHR?


MHR = Maximum Heart Rate


----------



## crazycal1

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by crazycal1 View Post
> 
> forced lmfao....
> 
> im sure most would kill,suck ,swallow and or take! to get a apart..
> 
> Team America just sprang to mind


i was thinking x factor:becky:mums and daughters:beckyr milfs and dilfs:becky:


----------



## chamiguel

Lbertov05 said:


> I googled Brad's workout and this is what I got, there is a slight differences but which is more effective?
> 
> 3 sets of each exercise, taking approximately 60 seconds of rest between each set. Pitt used a weight challenging enough that he could successfully complete 15 reps, no less (with the exception of pushups and pullups), but be fatigued on the last rep. Proper form was maintained throughout.
> 
> Monday - Chest
> 
> 3 X 25 pushups
> 
> 3 X Nautilus chest press
> 
> 3 X Nautilus incline press
> 
> 3 X Pec deck machine (chest fly)
> 
> Tuesday - Back
> 
> 3 X 5 pullups
> 
> 3 X Seated rows
> 
> 3 X Lat pulldowns
> 
> 3 X T-bar rows
> 
> Wednesday - Shoulders
> 
> 3 X Arnold dumbbell press (like a military press, but start the action with palms facing in
> 
> and end the action with palms facing out)
> 
> 3 X Lateral raises
> 
> 3 X Front raises
> 
> Thursday - Biceps/Triceps
> 
> 3 X Nautilus curl machine
> 
> 3 X EZ cable curls
> 
> 3 X Hammer curls
> 
> 3 X Tricep pushdowns
> 
> Friday - Cardio
> 
> Walking or (preferably) running on the treadmill for 45 minutes at 65% to 75% of your maximum heart rate
> 
> Saturday/Sunday - Rest
> 
> Nutrition & Diet
> 
> Brad's diet is the most important aspect when it comes to getting him in shape for a role. Don't just think he trains hard in the gym, his diet accounts for much of his success in achieving the physique produces. For his Fight Club role Pitt took on a very strict and consistent diet eating six small meals a day which included a Whey Protein Powder and on occasion some protein bars, no other supplements were used by Pitt, however much of his nutrition came from whole foods high in protein like Chicken, Turkey, Fish, Lean Meat, Eggs and Cottage Cheese. Carbohydrates were very clean and included Wholewheats and Grains, Green Vegetables, Oats and Rice Cakes, which were then tappered off in his last two meals of the day.
> 
> Breakfast would be: 6 eggs, 6 whites, 7 yellow and 75g of oatmeal with raisins. Occasionally Pitt would replace the eggs with a Protein Shake if his schedule was tight.
> 
> Midmorning snack: Tinned Tuna in Wholewheat Pitta Breads
> 
> Lunch: 2 x Chicken Breasts, 75-100g Brown Rice or Pasta and green veggies
> 
> Mid-afternoon snack [Pre-Workout]: protein bar or Whey Protein Shake and a Banana
> 
> Post Workout: Whey Protein Shake and a Banana
> 
> Dinner: Grilled fish or chicken, brown rice or pasta, vegetables, and salad.
> 
> Evening Snack: Casein Protein Shake Protein shake or Low Fat Cottage Cheese (Slow Release Protein)


The diet seems ok :nod:. Maybe I try something similar.


----------



## stu_sp2

Tall said:


> Never seen it before.
> 
> 60mins @ 90% MHR doesn't sound right though


60 mins @ 65-80 % MHR would be better...for fat burning, which i presume is what you need for the " brad " look..


----------



## mikeperryfitness

Indeed 90% is a little extreme if you are just starting out on the programme


----------

